# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Wanting to work in both Russia and Canada.

## LurkingDarkness

I plan on becoming a fire-medic after I graduate this year. I want to work half the year here and the other half in Russia. Is this possible? If so, how do I go about doing it? 
Thank you!

----------

